# Couple of quick questions



## ACOpJ (4 Jan 2012)

Hello,

I did do a search, but didn't find the information that I need clarified. I also tried to contact my file manager, but he is out of town for the next couple of weeks.

For the copy of my lease that I will turn in at Basic, it is in my spouse's name (who is also a member). The lease does not show me as an occupant. His service number is also on the lease, as we live in military housing. Will this be a problem, or should I get SHHO to draft a letter, showing that I occupy the house as well? I will be giving the instructors all of his information anyway, and my license has our address on it.

For utility bills, I get e-bills, is a printed copy of the bill acceptable? 

Also, for the Autobiography, when I write my rank, Should I write Private, or Private Recruit? Also, should I abbreviate as Pte (R)?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Miller97 (4 Jan 2012)

ACOpJ said:
			
		

> Also, for the Autobiography, when I write my rank, Should I write Private, or Private Recruit? Also, should I abbreviate as Pte (R)?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



You aren't required to write one before you get there contrary to what CFLRS guidelines tell you, you will write it out during your week 0 "Admin Procedures" week so dont worry about it as your DS will inform you how it should be laid out.


----------



## Hurricane (4 Jan 2012)

If you have a spouse I assume you are either married or common law, which should be reflected on your paperwork you filled out when you joined. Also, you are on your spouse's MPRR as a Dependant correct? 

As far as the paperwork goes, yes you should go to the housing agency and get the letter drafted that says you live there. Though if you are not on the lease, your spouse will have to go in with you in order to get the letter done. With your bills, take what you have. I would recommend that you take a piece of mail from your insurance company with both your names on it (car or renters insurance). From what I was told when I set up my CL status, insurance paperwork is the easiest to get accepted as proof. Also, your spouse should have a copy of the affirmation that you are living in a commonlaw relationship that was signed by his AO (if you are not married) Or you should have a copy of your marriage certificate.

As far as the autobiography goes, you can write it in advance if you choose. Just be prepared to rewrite it according to the guidelines you are given at CFLRS. Also, make sure you keep a copy on your computer and update it regularly. You will be required to submit one on pretty much every course you do in your military career.


----------



## ACOpJ (5 Jan 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I really appreciate it!

Hubs and I are going to go to SHHO this afternoon and get a letter, to be on the safe side.

I am going to draft an Autobiography before I go, as that's what the joining instructions say to do. If I was the only one that showed up without one, well, that wouldn't be a good way to start my career!


----------



## Robert0288 (9 Jan 2012)

> You can write it... You're just going to have to re-do it again (and again... and again...) on the paper they give you.


And then just when you think your done, you will rewrite it with words alternating between blue and black ink.  And if your really lucky you can do alternating letters.


----------

